# Payen



## Twitch (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone ever heard of this obscure design?





PAYEN
PA 22
Roland Payen of France came up with the idea to mimic the aerodynamic properties of o paper airplanes! He realized that they were stable in flight and in his research and designs; the plane layouts he produced had some similar traits. In 1933, at the age 19, Payen built his Pa.100. This aircraft was looked upon with skepticism by his French peers due to its very radical concept. It had a delta-style main wing, canards, and a tail blended into the fuselage. In Germany his outside-the-box thinking would have received encouragement.

The Pa.100 did take short distance hops. Some French designers who found that the aerodynamic layout would lend itself to getting high speeds from low powered engines finally realized the potential of the design. 

While the Pa.100 underwent testing, Payen designed the Pa.22, which was conceived to be powered by a jet. A turbine was not obtainable for the Pa.22 so Payen produced the aircraft using a conventional engine. The Pa.22 was completed prior to the invasion of France in 1940. The Germans captured the Pa.22 in 1941. After the Pa.22’s capture, it was tested under German control. Payen somehow convinced the Germans to return the Pa.22 to his design facility for alleged modifications needing to be done to the aircraft before its flight to Berlin 

Though the Pa.22 was not a military design, Payen attempted to sell the French Air Force his Pa.112 design. This aircraft’s layout began in 1938 and was similar to the Pa. 22. It mounted twin 150 HP Samson engines turning contra-rotating, twin-blade, props controlled by an electrical gearbox. A full-scale mock-up of the Pa.112 was built and showed to the French Air Force but they had little interest. 

Messerschmitt did pursue somewhat similar ventures in aircraft design with the 1944 P.1106 jet. A similar cockpit and tail layout used in Alexander M. Lippisch’s DM-1 glider. 

Weapons for the Pa.112 were to have been one 7.5 mm machinegun on each wing and one 20 mm cannon firing through the prop hub. No performance estimates exist.

This plane offered nothing performance-wise over conventional designs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Hmm interesting, I had not heard of that one.


----------



## Henk (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes it does look nice, what German company planned on building this aircraft?

Henk


----------



## Twitch (Feb 11, 2006)

It never got far enough for acceptance with plans to build....


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Payen Pa22/2

Length : 7.49m
Wing Span: 4.8m
Hight : 2.35m
Wing Area : 10 Square Meter
All-Up Weight : 955Kg
Empty Weight : 560Kg
Engine : Régnier R6 (180hp) X 1
Max Speed : 510Km/h
Range : 1,200km
Crew : 1


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2006)

Doesnt seem very fast.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 12, 2006)

Naw, it was simply a prototype as an excercise in the delta form with ideas of a larger, more powerful machine later.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 12, 2006)

Aditional photos. extremely ugly aircraft.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 13, 2006)

It really does look like a "backyard special."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 13, 2006)

it doesn't look that bad.........


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 13, 2006)

From the side it looks like a pregnant bug...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 13, 2006)

lanc, its hideous.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 14, 2006)

510 kph on a 180 horsepower engine is nothing to sneeze at. Imagine what it could do with a 1,100 hp Merlin or DB 601 in the nose driving a 3 bladed prop.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 14, 2006)

You can see the design flow of the delta and the nose protrusion is long due to the engine but it's the wings that freak me out when most of the Lippisch delta designs had no need for the wings.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2006)

how's that hideous! it looks great, i'd love to fly one......


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2006)

Yikes, that thing is a real abomination. The term "fugly" comes to mind.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2006)

you kidding me it looks amazing! and i don't say that often about planes from lesser nations..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2006)

An ugly French plane to escort the ugly French Bombers. Joy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2006)

good lord that'd look amazing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2006)

Especially when theyre all plummeting into the ground at the hands of a Squadron of MC.200's.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2006)

A squadron of Gladiators or G-50's could manage that. Heck even one Spitfire could manage it the French bombers (and Payen's) would see it and then pass out because of much better looking than them it is and they would all fall out of the sky...


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 19, 2007)

The French designed some hideous bombers and so they designed a hideous fighter to go with them as said.


----------

